# hhow do you attach a message to a pigeon's leg, as for mail.



## jean wiseman (Sep 2, 2002)

i am looking at using pigeons for a short haul mail run(no more than 1 kilometre) and although i can find plenty about the actual training and keeping of healthy birds i am short on the actual do's and don'ts of the actual message, what sort of paper, how it's attached etc. i would really appreciate the help. 
many thanks 
jean


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

If your bird has a leg band, simply fold the message do that is looks like a straw, faltten and tape around the band.
If no band, the flatten the straw and fashion a band using tape. Keep the paper very small.
Carl


----------

